# New On Rlt Forum



## REFZ (Aug 28, 2006)

Recently I registered myself on the forum of RLT Watches.

I'm a watchlover and collector, 36yrs old and I live in Holland.

In my watch collection the Military Style is clearly visable.

So I thought, let's post some pics.





































I also have some other watches mostly divers including a SMP "Bond".


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Refz. I certainly like your style - you've got some very impressive pieces there.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum REFZ, nice watches.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wecome, and a very nice collection you have too.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome









I love the Dynamic pair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome! Love the KING peppermint shot!


----------



## KenR (Jun 24, 2006)

REFZ said:


> Recently I registered myself on the forum of RLT Watches.
> 
> I'm a watchlover and collector, 36yrs old and I live in Holland.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Nice looking collection. You need yourself an RLT watch, however.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome to RLT REFZ!









Very nice collection and I second the vote for the King Mint photo!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

Like to add my welcome to a great forum thats not full of nor run by mickey mouse petty dictators.

Great collection

Martin


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome REFZ,

Like the Fortis


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









A superb collection you have there


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Refz, welcom to the forum









You have some great looking watches


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome Refz. Love that Fortis and Stowa, great looking watches.

Matt


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

great collection you are going to love the forum!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome.

Just a quick Question, Could you name the first four watches you showed (particularly the forth one)

My eyes have been straying recently from divers to military style.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

welcome to the forum, i am particularly taken with your photo of the four in the box together. mind you i also like the omega dynamics, your presentation is excellent.


----------



## REFZ (Aug 28, 2006)

From the left to the right:

- Timefactors Speedbird PRS-1 (ETA 2836-2)

- Stowa Flieger B-Uhr DZVL-1 Limited (ETA 2802-1)

- Fortis Fliegeruhr Automatic (ETA 2824-2)

- Laco Fliegeruhr B-Uhr Automatic (ETA 2824-2)


----------



## REFZ (Aug 28, 2006)

Some other pics of the Laco Fliegeruhr watch


----------

